# What personality types love puzzles?



## curiousel (Jan 3, 2010)

the old puzzles, no digital gizmos.

and what type finds them stupid?


----------



## Confounded (Mar 18, 2011)

I like puzzles.... and my dad freaking LOVES them.
I'm an INFP and he's an INTP.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't have the patience for them...


----------



## IAmMe2010 (Oct 8, 2011)

meh, I'm okay with puzzles. Sometimes I love them sometimes the very idea bores me to death...but I do LOVE puzzle games :3 (INFP)


----------



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

If you read the summaries, its the ENTP! But I have to admit... I tire of them quite quickly lol


----------



## Citereh (Nov 26, 2011)

Love them...could spend hours on them.


----------



## DlusionAl (Apr 9, 2011)

I really like them. Though once I start one its very hard for me to stop until it's finished


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

What kind of puzzles?

I love jigsaw puzzles. National Geographic makes really cool ones.

And logic puzzles and sudokus basically get me through my days at work...

I don't ever really get sick of them.


----------



## curiousel (Jan 3, 2010)

katienicole said:


> What kind of puzzles?
> 
> I love jigsaw puzzles. National Geographic makes really cool ones.
> 
> ...


 jigsaw puzzles


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Oh I love puzzles, suduko, scrabble, wordsearches, crosswords, whatever. They do really good at keep my brain in shape.


----------



## ToxicSilver (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm an INFP and I love them .
My dad - an ENTJ - also loves them and my brother (INTJ) enjoys them in small doses.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

curiousel said:


> jigsaw puzzles


The type of puzzle would greatly influence my answer.

I find jigsaw puzzles a bit boring. I love puzzles, but they have to be challenging, like logic puzzles or riddles. Those are my favourite. Sudoku or crosswords are boring.

Oh and as for type. Me (INTJ), my dad (ENTJ) and my brother (ISTP) all like the kind I describe. My mom (ISTJ) doesn't, but she likes sudoku and jigsaw puzzles instead. Interesting.


----------



## 28606 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'd imagine that there is a puzzle type for everyone.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I get bored of puzzles quickly. Sometimes I sit down for a puzzle with a few family member, in which I annoy the crap out of my family by loudly announcing every time I find a fitting piece.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

It should be the XSTJs, being observant, methodical and patient. Me, I don't have the patience (nor am I observant or very methodical). But I like crosswords puzzles. I'm good at guessing words without using the clues, just filling in the blanks.


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

I suck at visual/spatial puzzles, but I was born with mild a Spastic Hemiplegic Cerebral Palsy which left me with a visual/spatial processing disorder. I always feel so stupid when I do them, and even when I know a piece is unlikely to fit, I try making it fit anyway when I get impatient and frustrated trying to solve it.


----------



## snowflakes (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm not sure if I speak for all INTP's, but I do love most puzzles. Anything that requires some sort of strategic movement or requires thinking I could spend hours on. I don't really care for jigsaw puzzles or anything too terribly tedious but most puzzles I do really enjoy.


----------



## Maye (Feb 15, 2015)

ESFPs! my grandma is an ESFP and likes sudoku, word find, crossword, jigsaw, and probably more. Surprising, eh. I guess its their ni seeking (socionics function).


----------

